# [SOLVED] Star Wars Battlefront 2 Crash Fix



## InnuJoker

Table of contents:

1.) Issue
2.) Fix


1.) Issue

Hi everyone I have an issue on Battlefront 2, everytime I start a LAN multiplayer game the map load then the game crashes to the desktop. It doesn't happen in single player for all modes since I found the fix for the crash (see third fix in the fix section down below). I do have an exception for the game in my firewall but still crashes. Here's my specs:

Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00GHz
16 GB RAM
Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
AMD Radeon HD 6450
AMD High Definition Audio Device

2.) Fix

The game appears to have an issue with sound cards in general, I've been looking in ther Internet for some fixes and these are the ones I've found so far:

1.) Plug a heaphones and/or a mic in the headphones and/or mic port.

2.) Disabling sound

3.) Go to Control panel > hardware and sound > sound > manage audio devices > recording tab > right click an open area under mic and line in > mark a tick next to show disabled devices > right click on the stereo mix icon that appears and click enable

PS: If you don't manage to find the hardware and sound section in the control panel, just go in start and type sound in the search section.

Hopefully with all these three fixes you should run the game.

PS: You might experience crash in multiplayer


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

*Re: Star Wars Battlefront 2 Crash Fix*

I knew about that fix, but couldn't remember how to do it exactly. Thanks.

PS. If your problem is gone, then mark you thread in PC Gaming Support as "solved".


----------

